# 229 threaded barrel?



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if these exist? I would love to aquire one.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Never heard of one, but it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Worst case, I guess you could get the gun and buy a threaded barrel for it.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I own a 229 and love it. I carry it concealed rather often even though it is much less concealable than some of my other handguns. I just built a suppressor for a 10/22, and thought about doing the same for a my 229. Can't with the factory barrel.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i have seen them out of stainless steel, not factory though. try gunsnstuff.net


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i take that back, sorry. they have them in last years catalog but not on the website anymore. i did look into getting an extended and compensated bbl for my 229 a few years ago and there were a few options out there for threaded too. i'll see if i can find those other catalogs.


----------



## kkina (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Dr. K..you can get a threaded barrel for your 229 from www.barsto.com. I have one (actually it's their extended barrel without the threading since I'm in California for the time being). It works great. Did not require fitting, nice tight lock-up, and just as accurate as the factory bbl.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks I'm gonna check it out


----------



## kkina (Feb 15, 2007)

You can also get them from Jarvis. Actually I think mine is from Jarvis, now that I look at it again. http://www.jarvis-custom.com/Products/tabid/53/ctl/ProductDetail/productId/42/mid/388/Default.aspx


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Threaded barrels*

I thought supperssors and silencers were against the law , shows how much I know

[/FONT

Harry Callahan "A man's got to know his limitations"

SigP229R


----------

